

Continuations by example - banjiewen
http://matt.might.net/articles/programming-with-continuations--exceptions-backtracking-search-threads-generators-coroutines/

======
raffi
A few more examples of what you can do with continuations (some of my
articles):

[http://today.java.net/pub/a/today/2008/07/24/fun-with-
contin...](http://today.java.net/pub/a/today/2008/07/24/fun-with-
continuations.html) <http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/10177>

~~~
prog
Thanks for the pointers. Sleep looks interesting. I will probably give it an
deeper look.

Is this interpreted or bytecode compiled?

~~~
raffi
interpreted.

